# CANT OPEN FRONT SIDE PASSENGER DOOR FROM INSIDE???



## muggzs (Aug 30, 2007)

Hello All,

I am a new Altima owner. I own a 2003 2.5s. Today I noticed that a passenger CANT open the front passenger door from the inside. I can open the door from the outside, however, when the passenger tries opening the door from the inside, nothing happens. They pull on the handle, but cant ope the door.

The weird thing is that I can, or they can (by rolling down the window) open the door from the outside.

Any ideas as what the problem is and how much it would cost to get it fixed???

Could really use your help..
Thanks guys


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

its probably just a broken clip, maybe the handle its self


----------



## muggzs (Aug 30, 2007)

How much and how long do you think this job would take?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

depends on what really is wrong, the handle runs about $25 and would probably take 1/2 - 1 hour maybe (working with care) and some knowledge of what your doing.


----------

